# Need a house



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I need help finding a place that suits me: isn't too expensive, has an acre or so (small gardens) and isn't a thousand miles from a town, doctor, etc.

I need to be able to fence for Snoopy as he will run (beagle).

I do not want to be too far from other people as I need the stimulation of having a good conversation. I am an artist as well as a writer, so I need a connection to that venue also.

Everyhting I find on the net is either too far out and desolate, too run down, too spooky (the basement on one place scared the agent as she took pics!) or a two story which I do not want. All I need is 500-600 sq feet.

I am looking in the area between Syracuse and Utica NY---preferable near Oneida Lake.

If anybody has anything that they think I could consider, pleeezee let me know asap.

My house here is on the market and when spring arrives (when??---if) I need to have a place ready to go into.

I am a cash buyer.

Thanks all, appreciate anything you can tell me.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

My Granddaughter is also an artist and is considering buying land and putting a yurt on it. It would suit her lifestyle ...as she enjoys her quiet time also...There are options if you happen to have a few $$$ after selling your home that is not the conventional buildings. She also lives in NYS..southern tier..so her weather would be similiar to yours..Good Luck.!!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I have investigated yurts extensively for this area. So far unless you have a lot of money to put into one for year round use, it doens;t seem a good answer. I think they are cool and would love to have one.

A yurt is a structure that one can do anlmost anything with to suit their living conditons.

Good luck to her, I hope she does well. keep us posted if she does it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

We had luck finding property in our budget using Unitedcountry.com , you also could try craigslist for that area. Good luck!

I just went on realtor.com for that area...you may want to check it out.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks, I used all three but where I want to go is limited...:Bawling:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

caroline said:


> thanks, I used all three but where I want to go is limited...:Bawling:


What kind of price range? Also, are you open to relocating from NY?


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

If you want to consider the UP, we have a small house with one acre, outbuildings and established organic garden, fenced backyard/wooded area in small community with art gallery! Though it is a story and a half/ with basement that is not scary! We grow carrots that are extra sweet and 4" in diameter. You can grow great crops here in the northwoods. hp.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> What kind of price range? Also, are you open to relocating from NY?





happyooper said:


> If you want to consider the UP, we have a small house with one acre, outbuildings and established organic garden, fenced backyard/wooded area in small community with art gallery! Though it is a story and a half/ with basement that is not scary! We grow carrots that are extra sweet and 4" in diameter. You can grow great crops here in the northwoods. hp.


Thanks to you both, but I cannot leave NYS and the central area I am in now. I have decided to seetle down here where I was born and get on with life. This is home to me forever and I know I would not be happy anywhere else. My children are here also...

Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just looking at Realtor.com, there are a bunch of houses available, with acreage and priced pretty decently in the Vienna / Cleveland area.  That isn't too far from where you want to be, maybe you can find a place north or northeast of the lake?


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

you can get houses in detriot for ~4000 can get like 4 -6 and bulldoze all but one


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Mickie3 said:


> Just looking at Realtor.com, there are a bunch of houses available, with acreage and priced pretty decently in the Vienna / Cleveland area. That isn't too far from where you want to be, maybe you can find a place north or northeast of the lake?


Actually that is my target area! But, those places are waaay far out, maybe up a little north of the area and all alone (some with acerage which I don't need.). In the winter there it is hell. 
It is a particular place to live. i grew up in that area and just moved from there to here last summer, where I flipped this house. 
I am alone and no spring chicken so I need to be a little closer in to town and the ammenities offered there. 

I think Ihave found a place, maybe two. Will keep everyone up to date in this 'hunt for a home'.

Thanks for looking and thinking of me!!


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

to bad you want the New York area. Out the road from is 20 acres 3 bed room brick house set up with wood heat fenced 1/2 acre of yard and 8 acres of cleared workable land. Asking right now is down to 80 grand I think. We are only 16 miles from doctors and town. and only 20 miles max from Beara KY which is the artist mecca of the area 100's of them their. I really hope a homesteader buys it I am tired of getting whackso that only last a couple of years then leave.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

countryboy84 said:


> to bad you want the New York area. Out the road from is 20 acres 3 bed room brick house set up with wood heat fenced 1/2 acre of yard and 8 acres of cleared workable land. Asking right now is down to 80 grand I think. We are only 16 miles from doctors and town. and only 20 miles max from Beara KY which is the artist mecca of the area 100's of them their. I really hope a homesteader buys it I am tired of getting whackso that only last a couple of years then leave.


And Berea has a very good college, to boot!  Some of my friends went there and you cannot beat their tuition plan. 



"At Berea, we provide students with a remarkable educational opportunity. *We award a 4-year, tuition scholarship to every admitted student.* This scholarship works in conjunction with any other grants or scholarships students receive to completely cover the cost of tuition."

http://www.berea.edu/admissions/financialaidscholarships/


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

caroline said:


> Actually that is my target area! But, those places are waaay far out, maybe up a little north of the area and all alone (some with acerage which I don't need.). *In the winter there it is hell. *
> It is a particular place to live. i grew up in that area and just moved from there to here last summer, where I flipped this house.
> I am alone and no spring chicken so I need to be a little closer in to town and the ammenities offered there.
> 
> ...


I understand the winters, lived outside of Beefalo during the winter of 2001 and went through the 87.6" of snow there, from one storm. No way could I live there again, am not exactly a spring rooster myself.


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Too bad you can't consider E central Alabama... die:


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7469-Lake-St_Vienna_NY_13042_M43325-06511

Don;tknow your pricerangelooking atthe picsI'd say this house has been recently flipped. I love looking fr houses, if you cnagive abtter idea of price there's some stuff out there.This one is right on oneida Lake.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

....or the home is in a bad neighborhood and I wouldn't be safe walking around at night. I would love to remodel an old house and have been looking for awhile. I understand what you are going through.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

HOTW said:


> http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7469-Lake-St_Vienna_NY_13042_M43325-06511
> 
> Don;tknow your pricerangelooking atthe picsI'd say this house has been recently flipped. I love looking fr houses, if you cnagive abtter idea of price there's some stuff out there.This one is right on oneida Lake.


Actually, this is one of the homes I looked at to buy! It is not on the lake, and has no lake/water rights. You can walk to the lake in 10 minutes right down the road, but no rights to dock or swim, etc.It does have a double lot which the owner will not divide. Next door and also sitting on the corner of Rt 49 and Lake Road, Jewell, NY, is another house in excellent shape. However this street is abysmal regarding the other 10 or so houses on the street. 

Lake Road ends at the lake but thiere in no acess to the water. There are camps along a road at the end of Lake Rd and I stayed in one last summer while I waited to fine the house I am in now.

This house has been sitting in disrepair for a number of years, Last summer it was reno-ed and it is very nice inside.
The basemrent is wet and has an old cistern, a very rickerty set of stairs going up to the living area. The furnance needs replacing.

Behind the house is a creek, nice.
There used to be a sawmill in the mid 1800's that was built by my relatives and used for many decades. Now gone. 

I looked at this house to buy, but needs more work, espeially outside. Real estate prices on the north shore of Oneida Lake are not moving. I would offer somewhere between 85K and the full asking. The house across from it is a wreck and empty. 

I know all this because this is the area I was raised and went from 2nd grade through high school.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw a ot of those too. I will look aroudn at other realtors and see who I cna find. I love browsing thru real estate my hubby keeps telling me I should be one but I htink that would take the fun out of it. I will post any findings!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

HOTW said:


> I saw a ot of those too. I will look aroudn at other realtors and see who I cna find. I love browsing thru real estate my hubby keeps telling me I should be one but I htink that would take the fun out of it. I will post any findings!


I was one and it is fun! I especially like selling older homes with history. I have found a home on the north shore on Oneida Lake. Now to sell this one.

Have you read anbout the reverse mortgage buyers program?


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes I have jeard of reverse mortgages, the only issue is what if the house is worth less when you pass away? or considerably more? I would liek to see papaerwork to see how the bankswrite it up. I know of some people who have been in dire straits as they aged who have considered it but the programs were very new at that point and a lot of people were leery because it wasn't explained well they just wanted a singature ont he line.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

If the house is worth more when you die and there are no heirs, the RM co gets the house and sells it. That;s how they make moany.

If the house is not worth more when you die and possibly considerably less, if there are no heirs that want it, the RM co again takes it, rehabs it and sells it. That's how they make their money.

They are invested in long term deals, unlike traditional mortgage ompanies or banks, who depend on you moving every few year. Tha's how they make their money!

Your heirs or family ARE NOT required to take the house if they don't want it.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like it might not be abad idea if one needs th eincome. So where is the hosue you found?


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

HOTW said:


> Yes I have jeard of reverse mortgages, the only issue is what if the house is worth less when you pass away? or considerably more? I would liek to see papaerwork to see how the bankswrite it up. I know of some people who have been in dire straits as they aged who have considered it but the programs were very new at that point and a lot of people were leery because it wasn't explained well they just wanted a singature ont he line.


There are NO banks involved inthis transation. NO credit check, only an appraisal by the reverse mortgage co to be sure the house is worth that you are paying and what they are coughing up to the owner for the balance.

This is a great program for someone over 62 who needs it. Frees up cash on hand in saving or other plaes you might have gone to for monthly house payments.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Lyra said:


> ....or the home is in a bad neighborhood and I wouldn't be safe walking around at night. I would love to remodel an old house and have been looking for awhile. I understand what you are going through.


Lyra, what are you looking for, and whereabouts?


----------



## Derwin (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi caroline, 
I just moved to Syracuse. I will PM you if I came to know about any selling house meets your requirements.

Derwin.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks---I am looking around the south and east and north shore of Oneida Lake no further than Constantia north and Sylvan Beach east.

appreciate it!


----------



## Derwin (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi caroline,
Hope to meet you after you will get your desired home 
Vishal Bhatia


----------

